# Driving license conversion?



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a peculiar question which came to my mind and I think all new migrants will face it.

Most states allow 3 months for converting your native license, except for Victoria where it is 6 months. Which means within 3 months one has to get a job and then buy a car; I am assuming most of the migrants will plan to buy a car after getting a job; don't you think that it is quite tight. Considering that booking for driving tests has some waiting period (around 1 month) I think one has to get a car as soon as you land.

It will be interesting to know what the senior expats have done to get around this issue.

-Melbourne


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

It would usually something people factor into the migrating costs. Buying a car as soon as they can. Australia being the way it is unless you are right in the middle of a city you need a car, whether working or not. 

We bought a cheap second hand car within 2 weeks, given we then went home a few months later but we really needed the car and had budgeted for a used car thinking we'd buy new if and when we got work, but it didnt happen.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

melbourne said:


> This is a peculiar question which came to my mind and I think all new migrants will face it.
> 
> Most states allow 3 months for converting your native license, except for Victoria where it is 6 months. Which means within 3 months one has to get a job and then buy a car; I am assuming most of the migrants will plan to buy a car after getting a job; don't you think that it is quite tight. Considering that booking for driving tests has some waiting period (around 1 month) I think one has to get a car as soon as you land.
> 
> ...


Do you need to own a car in order to convert your existing driver license? If not then one can convert it in day one. People who already have drivers license from eligible countries (USA is one of them) don't need to take the test and therefore I don't see why not owning a car can hold up converting the license.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Thanks shel*

Thanks for your reply shel.

Whats the cost of used car in general. Any good sites?

I have another query:

I am planning to move early next year and I will be renewing my license here in India just before the move. Renewal is necessary since my name on current license has a spelling mistake. So, according to the rules if one has more than 3 years old license than one can get a full license in OZ. I am planning to get a letter from local RTO that my original license was valid from 2000 to 2012 and the current is an extension of that license. Do you think that will work in order to get a full license in OZ?

-Melbourne


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup; you are rite..
I got my USA license converted to an austr one (South Australia) without any problem whatsoever..



Sanjukta said:


> Do you need to own a car in order to convert your existing driver license? If not then one can convert it in day one. People who already have drivers license from eligible countries (USA is one of them) don't need to take the test and therefore I don't see why not owning a car can hold up converting the license.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

What about people who land just to activate their visa and then head back home within a few days? I presume the 3 month limit starts from the day you activate your visa...?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Thanks for your reply shel.
> 
> Whats the cost of used car in general. Any good sites?
> 
> ...


well almost similar is the case here.. wud like to have some sernior comment on this..i had a licence which was valid for 5 yrs and then they issued me a new one and kept the old one. As per new license my driving experience wud be 2 yr when i move OZ. should i get some sort of letter from trafic police to show my driving licence of 7 years.???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sanjukta said:


> Do you need to own a car in order to convert your existing driver license? If not then one can convert it in day one. People who already have drivers license from eligible countries (USA is one of them) don't need to take the test and therefore I don't see why not owning a car can hold up converting the license.


You are quite right - you do not need to have purchased a car in order to convert your license. Provided that you have a license from an eligible country, then you can convert your license straightaway (provided that you have the necessary documents to prove your identity and place of residence) and that should be with you in 1-2 weeks. Whether you use it or leave it gather dust in your wallet (like I've done!) is really up to you.

If you do not have a license from an eligible country, then depending on your driving experience, you take the usual driving tests and provided that you pass, again you can have your license.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

melbourne said:


> Thanks for your reply shel.
> 
> Whats the cost of used car in general. Any good sites?
> 
> ...


If you have an Indian license (I'm going by your country flag here), then you will need to take a test in order to get your AU driving license but the letter will save you the hassle of having to take driving classes.

The facility to simply swap your license is only available if you have a driving license from certain countries (mainly US, NZ and some EU countries).

I can't remember the exact thread but if you do a search, the thread in which Anj posted her experience should come up and would be useful to you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

We got a car a week after landing, it gets difficult without a car, specially when you are house hunting. The public transport isnt as frequent during off peak hours and weekends, depending on them might leave you stranded on the road with 5 inspections to go for and then you figure what to do.. You can get a decent enough car for 6k onwards.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Maz25.
Letter will save me driving classes that's a plus 

But if I do not convert my license in the first 3 months then do I need to take driving classes to get a fresh license? And what will be the type of license? Not full I assume.

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Thanks*



anj1976 said:


> We got a car a week after landing, it gets difficult without a car, specially when you are house hunting. The public transport isnt as frequent during off peak hours and weekends, depending on them might leave you stranded on the road with 5 inspections to go for and then you figure what to do.. You can get a decent enough car for 6k onwards.


Thanks Anjali.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

melbourne said:


> Thanks Maz25.
> Letter will save me driving classes that's a plus
> 
> But if I do not convert my license in the first 3 months then do I need to take driving classes to get a fresh license? And what will be the type of license? Not full I assume.
> ...


You can apply for an AU license at any point once you are in Australia or not at all for that matter.

It would make no difference when you choose to apply for an AU license as to whether you needed classes or not, provided that you previously held another license. Once you pass your test, then you get a full license. The only exception to this would be for people who have never driven, whereby their license would have a number of conditions and restrictions attached to it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

What I did, I took one lesson from RACV guy, paid him 45 bux for 45 mins, he took me around, he said you are fine and cancelled my second lesson. husband took an hour and half lesson, he cleared the first time and i took three takes.

The idea is to drive around for first 4 months and then apply for the license. If you have been driving for sometime, in a couple of months you will nail it. It is no rocket science, just a change of habits and being more patient.. Follow the rules to the T and you will crack it..


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Maz25 and Anjali.
So target should be to maximize the usage of 3 months period and do some driving in OZ before going for the driving test.

Helpful replies .

-Melbourne


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

We did an initial entry for a week and now plan to move permanently soon. So does the three month period for license start from initial entry date or from the date we move permanently?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

jameswah said:


> We did an initial entry for a week and now plan to move permanently soon. So does the three month period for license start from initial entry date or from the date we move permanently?


I think it is from initial entry date.

-Melbourne


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

melbourne said:


> I think it is from initial entry date.
> 
> -Melbourne


What about for those of us that do not have a permanent address, obviously going to be difficult to exchange the license without that... I'm from the UK so presume that the 3 month rule also applies? (I understand I can exchange my license without a test, but presume it must be within 3 months)


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

JimJams said:


> What about for those of us that do not have a permanent address, obviously going to be difficult to exchange the license without that... I'm from the UK so presume that the 3 month rule also applies? (I understand I can exchange my license without a test, but presume it must be within 3 months)


From what I have understood from this discussion till now:

1). One can use current/home driving license for 3 months to drive around.

2). You can convert your license to OZ one anytime, i.e. even after 3 months, provided you clear the driving test (if required for DL of your current country).

-Melbourne


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

melbourne said:


> From what I have understood from this discussion till now:
> 
> 1). One can use current/home driving license for 3 months to drive around.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ok. So effectively you can drive around on your home license "as a tourist" and anything longer term will require a local license. That's good news.

Thanks for the clarification melbourne.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Ahhh, ok. So effectively you can drive around on your home license "as a tourist" and anything longer term will require a local license. That's good news.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification melbourne.


Correct, thats what I think.


----------



## teresacastillo (Aug 5, 2012)

hi, I did not exchange my mexican license for the Australian , as it is not possible, so while I did not get the PR I could drive with my international license or my mexican license just translated, the RTA tells you in NSW where to translate it, is about 80 dolars, and you can drive with any license of any country while you are not permanent resident yet, once you get the PR you have only 3months to get the AUstralian


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

This thread is quite helpful, still I want to clarify and update from seniors in this forum.

I have a valid driving license from 2011 onwards in Pakistan, and planning to migrate in December (Melbourne). If I am correct, I just need to clear road law knowledge, hazard perception and drive test? and I will be able to get the full driving license?

Pakistani people in this forum, please advice do I need to get any other document apart from driving license to claim my 3 years driving license in Pakistan? Read once in this forum, that need to attest from MOFA? Please advice.

Thank you


----------

